# What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?



## Thorne (Jan 31, 2009)

*What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

If a character from a game, movie, comic or book was a Pokémon trainer, what Pokémon would this character have? You have to have a logical explanation to why the character you choose would have the Pokémon, instead of just saying it, limit yourself to six Pokémon, as you could practically go on forever otherwise.

Personally I'll begin with Lucas from Mother 3/Super Smash Bros. Brawl:


PK Fire is a move Lucas uses in Brawl, while actually not actually knowing it in his own game, so therefor I assume he'd have a Fire starter. Typhlosion is also a fairly good psychical Pokémon, a trait it shares with Lucas, who uses various kicks, punches and even sticks to fight off enemies.


It's no surprise the PSYCHIC Lucas would have a Psychic type, it was a just a question of which one, I decided to choose Espeon due the fact Espeon is fast and strong, something it shares with Lucas appearance in Brawl, as Lucas can KO at low percentages with his Smash attacks and has a considerably good speed.


Lopunny is a Pokémon that is usually related to love/affection, knowing moves such as Return, Charm, Attract and Captivate. At the same time, Lucas "trademark" move is PK Love, a move only he knows and masters.


Lucas' friend Duster uses a Rope Snake, which, as the name implies, is a Snake that doubles as a rope. Lucas uses the snake in Brawl for grabbing.


Lucas quest is to awaken the dark dragon by removing the seven needles to use its powers to save the world, therefore he craved to have a dragon type.


While not using the moves himself in Mother 3, Lucas have PSI Magnet and PK Thunder in Brawl, and Magnezone is a MAGNET Pokémon with ELECTRIC abilities.


Now, choose a character and begin pondering on what Pokémon they would have!


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

Hmm... though it'd be a bit silly for him to have Pokémon (since he could whup most [if not all] Pokémon in a fight anyway), here's what I think Master Roshi from Dragonball Z would have.














If you know anything at all about Roshi, you should be able to tell why he'd have these. XD






...and what's the Turtle Hermit without, well, a turtle?  I figure Blastoise is the most appropriate of the three turtles we've gotten so far, since (being Water-type) it's the closest one to a sea turtle.






Not a big fan of Lucario myself, but it seems fairly appropriate to give the "Kamehameha Ripoff Pokémon" to the guy who _invented_ the Kamehameha.






In the Pokémon world, that crab that always climbs up the palm tree outside Roshi's house would probably become a Krabby... so if he caught it, it'd end up being a Kingler before too long.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

I can always imagine Edd (from Ed edd n eddy) having some form of electric type, probably magnemite. He does a lot of experiements that require a lot of electrical energy, and I guess the magnemite would help with that. 

Eddy would have a pokemon with payday because of his obsession with money. Probably meowth.

For some reason I see Ed with a bibarel. Maybe cuz they are both big, strong, idiotic things.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

Digimon Frontier Cast

Takuya: Venusaur, Charizard, Umbreon, Sandslash, Kingdra, Scizor
Kouji: Blastoise, Meganum, Houndoom, Toxicroak,  Skarmory, Rampardos
Tomoki: Typhlosion, Feraligatr, Flygon, Abomasnow, Ursaring, Honchrkow
Izumi: Sceptile, Blaziken, Driflbim, Gardevoir, Floatzel, Mawile
Junpei: Swampert, Infernape, Heracross, Electivire, Donphan, Skuntank
Kouichi: Torterra, Empoleon, Tyranitar, Purugly, Rapidash, Xatu

Don't ask, most of them are fillers.


----------



## see ya (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

Hmm...how about Raz from Psychonauts?



This is obvious, since Raz himself is psychic, but it also shares a few other traits with him. Gardevoir learns many attacks that can confuse the opponent, much like Raz's Confusion Grenades. There's also that it specializes in clairvoyance, a skill that Raz picks up during his game. It's also quite defensive against special attacks, which Raz is after he gets the Shield ability. Plus, he probably thinks it's pretty.



Raz grew up in the circus, and is very agile because of it...like a monkey, you could say. Infernape also matches up nicely with his Pyrokinesis ability.



Raz's family was cursed so that every member of it would eventually drown, so should there ever be a situation where Raz had to surf somewhere, he'd definitely want to put as much space as possible between him and the water, and what better way to do that than having the biggest pokemon in history?



Bunnies hold a rather significant role in Psychonauts Not so much for Raz himself, but close enough, since they appear in his mind a lot. Also, one of its primary physical attacks is Rollout, which is very similar to Raz's Wrecking Ball skill.



It's light and floaty, and like Raz's Levitation ability, it doesn't truly fly. Rather, it's carried about on the wind.

And...that's all I can think of for now. ._.


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

Yes.  I am the first to post a Naruto cahracter.
Sakura.
.  Because she just seems like it.
.  Sakura means cherry blossom.
.  Dunno.  Just makes sense for me.
.  For me, seems like Sakura's inner voice.
That's all I can think of.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

Konata (lucky star) would have a alakazam because she sucks at homework

Haruhi (the melacholy of haruhi suzumiya) would have a arceas because she is god

Chuck norris would have a mudkip because mudkips can kill him

erigon would have a charzard

Naruto would have a vulpix

Zeus (thats right, the greek god) wold have a raikou

I will think of better ones later


----------



## Elfin (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

Zelda characters. Because I can.

Link would have (what else?) a Gallade. And Zelda would have a Gardevoir. For obvious reasons. 
Midna would have a Weavile. Because they look alike..
Ganon would have a Grumpig. xD
And.. Yotsuba from Yotsuba& would own a shiny Espeon.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

Charolotte (Making Fiends):
Piplup-As a starter because it is also blue like her, and she would love how cute it is.
Pachirisu: Just becuase it's cute.
Shinx: Same reasons. Also, she likes cat-like things.
Vaporeon: Same.
Butterfree: I think she likes butterflies.
Wobbuffet: I don't know. Maybe because it's blue.

Vendetta (Making Fiends):

This will be fun...

Torterra: Because it's green like her.
Seviper: It just fits.
Zangoose: Same as above.
Dustox: I don't know. I think it's the look on its face.
Drapieon: Not sure, but it suits her.

Finally, I bet if you have seen the show before, it might be (somewhat) obvious...

Banette: Because of how it behaves, and how angry it can get, like her.


----------



## Flora (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

Hmm...I feel like doing Tadase from Shugo Chara!:


Well, he _is_ a king (if not a real one, then a King's Chair).  Why not Empoleon? Because of his problems involving the word Prince. XP


PLATINUM ROYALE, for Pete's sake.


He has a crush on Amulet Heart, so...it's a heart.

That's all I can think of for now, unfortunately.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

Darren Shan.





His Lust for Blood





His fighting spirit





His sense of being alone.





His compassion and attatchment to the past.





The hunter inside.


----------



## Meririn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What if a non-Pokémon character was a trainer?*

Jim from The Office would have a Gallade, and Pam would have a Gardevoir. Michael would have a Wobbuffet. Dwight would have an Ursaring. Angela would have a Persian and a Delcatty. Kelly would have a Luvdisc. Ryan would have a Kadabra. >D


----------

